# The next concert of The L.I.O.A!



## terry.malka

The next concert of the London International Orchestra of Academia takes place Saturday 25th November 2006. For more information and Tickets visit www.lioa.org.uk.

Thank you,

Terry Malka

Assistant Webmaster
Events Co-ordinator


----------

